# beautiful processors



## Ocean (Nov 2, 2010)

I got 2 of these in some old servers yesterday, and they were worth showing.

The ones I have look like the one on the left. :mrgreen:

They are made by DEC I believe (whoever that is), and are E45L.

There is a gold square on the bottom side, and big, thick fingers. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2010)

Those have a fair yield on them too.I received a few hundred of them last year from military equipment.Some of the material I was given was hypnotizing to look at.


----------



## bwcbob (Nov 2, 2010)

Really Nice - DEC Digital Equipment Corp. - They folded around 1998. I have a bunch of their work stations


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 7, 2011)

bwcbob said:


> Really Nice - DEC Digital Equipment Corp. - They folded around 1998. I have a bunch of their work stations



Lol, I was wondering what happened to them! I remember thier boards always had DIGITAL written down the sides of them. Thier machine designs always perplexed me, as they were always proprietary in nature...

Those chips are sweet - Digital made processors too huh? Too bad they folded, AMD and INTEL need more competators.


----------



## Nervin (Feb 7, 2011)

I remember those guys from my military days..


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2011/02/08/dec_founder_olsen_dead/

I have happy memories of playing startrek in Fortran on a PDP-11 at my first job.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 10, 2011)

Those screw poles are where the heat sinks are attached to. I just took apart 3 of their servers and are trying to sell the memory and CPU modules. Not many people are in need of these server items.


----------



## Shocker (Mar 1, 2011)

Intel bought DEC. FYI.


----------



## GoldmanM (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkspARCS said:


> bwcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Really Nice - DEC Digital Equipment Corp. - They folded around 1998. I have a bunch of their work stations
> ...



I think they was bought from Compaq :roll:


----------



## rasanders22 (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkspARCS said:


> bwcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Really Nice - DEC Digital Equipment Corp. - They folded around 1998. I have a bunch of their work stations
> ...


Intel has a lot of competiton, just not in the CPU market. Intel makes many things other than processors. Memory, chip sets, etc. Those market segments have very stiff competition.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shocker said:


> Intel bought DEC. FYI.





Well sorta. Actually Compaq bought DEC then a couple years later they merged with HP. Just some of the DEC assets like the compiler business were sold off to Intel.

macfixer01


----------



## wibbla (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all
Just wanted to show some pieces i picked up last week,i have a nice lot of these weird looking chips.All the lids are plated both sides and removal of the lids reveals a thinking area so i persume there cpus of some kind.They seem heavily plated and it would be nice to no if anyone has processed any of these,if so what was yield like? thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2012)

Surely, they have a higher value to the collectors who buy on ebay
than the trace amounts of gold that may be in them. 

Pretty chips though! I hate to think that they would die in an acid bath. 8)


----------



## etack (Mar 9, 2012)

wibbla said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to show some pieces i picked up last week,i have a nice lot of these weird looking chips.All the lids are plated both sides and removal of the lids reveals a thinking area so i persume there cpus of some kind.They seem heavily plated and it would be nice to no if anyone has processed any of these,if so what was yield like? thanks



I ran about 120 grams and recovered 2.7 grams from them. the chips at the bottom are the ones I ran. 


Eric


----------



## wibbla (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi 
did you remove those lids and process them in the de plating cell? i noticed they are all plated both sides which is a bonus  . i thought they were very sexy chips having more gold under each lid with individual thinkin areas also.Havent done them yet as im just in the process of preparation removing them from the ceramic.


----------



## etack (Mar 12, 2012)

nope thew then in poor mans AR with a little heat.

Eric


----------



## Baron Von Kline (Apr 11, 2012)

Help! Please enlighten this newb in this field of endeavor,... what is "Poor Mans AR"??????? I assume it is cheaper than commercial AR.

Thanks all. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 11, 2012)

Baron Von Kline said:


> Help! Please enlighten this newb in this field of endeavor,... what is "Poor Mans AR"??????? I assume it is cheaper than commercial AR.
> 
> Thanks all. 8)



You skipped important reading after registration here:
:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## Geo (Apr 11, 2012)

i process my lids separately in AR also.i dont let the entire lid dissolve, but rather let the first solution exhaust itself of nitric and decant through a filter. testing this liquid shows no gold at all so i precipitate the silver and proceed with the next solution.this time i watch the solution carefully and just as the nitric is exhausted, i filter again. this solution will be positive for gold. i then rinse the lids one at a time back into the pot being sure to remove any loose foils or powders.after all the lids are rinsed and scraped, i add 100ml of hcl and 1 level teaspoon (i dont weigh such small amounts of chemicals) of sodium nitrate and heat. the solution this time is normally deep yellow to orange and test is always black. the lids by this time are almost completely devoid of any gold, some have a yellow color but testing shows it is base metal.


----------

